# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: نحوه استفاده از رشته در دستورات شرطی switch,case

## night-wolf

با سلام
دوستان من میخوام در دستورات switch,case از رشته بعنوان شرط استفاده کنم چطور این کار ممکنه؟؟


#include <iostream.h>
#include <conio.h>
int main()
{
      string a;
      cin>>a;
      switch(a)
      {
         case 'salam' :
         cout<<"s";
         break;
         default:
         cout<<"ghalat";


      }
getch();
return 0;
}

من این کدو نوشتم اررور میده :لبخند:

----------


## Mahmood_M

این کار ممکن نیست !
می تونید برای هر کلمه یا حرف مورد نظر یک عدد در نظر بگیرید و شرط رو روی اون عدد قرار بدید

----------


## night-wolf

> این کار ممکن نیست !
> می تونید برای هر کلمه یا حرف مورد نظر یک عدد در نظر بگیرید و شرط رو روی اون عدد قرار بدید


میشه با کد یه مثالی بزنید ؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> میشه با کد یه مثالی بزنید ؟؟؟


اینم از مثال:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...-a-switch-in-c

----------

